# GMR/GRR/Baldy



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I saw this message on their website:

*Thursday, September 1, 2016
GMR closed for Labor Day weekend. Closure started Thursday September 1st. Reopens Tuesday September 6th
Posted by GMR at 3:43 PM *

Does this only apply to motor vehicles;i.e., cyclists are still allowed to go up GMR. 

Was planning on heading up there this Sunday, but just wanted to be sure it was at least open to cyclists. 

TIA


----------



## squidler4 (Jan 31, 2015)

The LA County DPW site says closed to motor vehicles. So yes u r good to go. It's always nice riding up there when they close it. Enjoy your ride!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

squidler4 said:


> The LA County DPW site says closed to motor vehicles. So yes u r good to go. It's always nice riding up there when they close it. Enjoy your ride!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks for taking the time to look that up and posting. Appreciated. Got together a small group of 4-5 guys. Should be great...had been waiting for the temps to cool a bit to head over there.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm looking at riding up there tomorrow for the first time. How long does the ride up to the village normally take say as compared to Angeles Hwy or Big T


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## squidler4 (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry I haven't ridden either of those two rides. I think I am about 2:15 to 2:30 hours from the bottom of GMR to the Village. I am not a racer just a retired guy that likes to ride. Also there is no water going up the front side until u get to the village. If u go up the backside there is water at Camp Williams. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful day to ride up to the baldy ski lifts! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Cni2i said:


> Beautiful day to ride up to the baldy ski lifts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

arai_speed said:


> Very nice!


Thank you. Baldy never fails to punish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You can always opt for Baldy Rd. It's a tougher climb but shorter. After doing that, the from the Village up to the lifts isn't so difficult. You're already climbing like a mountain goat.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

terbennett said:


> You can always opt for Baldy Rd. It's a tougher climb but shorter. After doing that, the from the Village up to the lifts isn't so difficult. You're already climbing like a mountain goat.


I've taken both routes and will agree that Baldy Rd. is a tougher climb, but where GRR takes the cake is in the views it affords. The views on GRR are not to be missed.


----------



## sfhbike (Aug 31, 2016)

We did this ride up to Baldy Village on Labor Day. Fantastic without motor vehicles. And the weather was perfect. I wish they'd close it more often!


----------

